# BMW Recall Campaign No. 16V-071: Driver’s Front Air Bag Module



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

12 Handicap said:


> How do you think us "owners" feel about this mess. Leases get a much better offer then us.


"Owners" and "lessees" get _different_ offers. The cash Trade Benefit that is available to encourage dealers to accept your car in trade is not available to him on cars leased through BMWFS, so that can be considered more or less a push. If you are a lessee and your lease is expiring and you intended to purchase the car at the end of the lease, you can't now because BMW, as the owner, is not allowed to sell a car with an unrepaired safety recall.

Instead of a cash Trade Benefit, a lessee may, or may not, be offered a deal by the dealer that includes waiving any remaining lease payments, assuming his lease expires before the end of 2016. That's optional with the dealer and not mandatory. That is what BMW is offering the dealers to entice them to take your Takata-airbag affected car in as a trade-in. Obviously if your lease expires July 15, that amounts to waiver of a single payment. I doubt anyone would consider that equivalent to a $2,000 or $3,000 or $4,000 cash Trade Benefit, which is what the dealer would receive on your trade-in.

So cars that are leased are treated differently by BMW than cars that are not leased. Sometimes it's the "owners" who receive a better deal. It's only those lessees whose BMWFS leases are expiring within 60 days who can be offered a 12-month lease extension that would begin at the end of their current lease. Agreeing to that is optional on the part of the lessee. He can always dump the car back on the dealer and walk away from the lease. On the other hand, he has absolutely no benefits coming his way if his lease expires after 2016. If he is too scared to drive it, he can always ask the dealer for replacement transportation -- which may not be available in his local area because maybe the car rental companies have already cut off the local car dealers from sending them any more Takata-airbag business. That's because they are tapped out. They have no more rental cars to spare and cannot get any more.

Let's say a customer has a 2013 X5 that is on recall with a lease that expires in October. His last payment would be due in September. Let's say his lease payment is $650/month. He would have four payments remaining: June, July, August and September. Four x $650 = $2,600. If he owned that car -- even if it was currently financed -- his trade-in would be eligible for a $4,000 Trade Benefit. That's more than the $2,600 trade-in assistance the lessee's trade-in would receive.

Don't forget that all of those different "benefits" are between BMW and the dealer and they're part of a financial assistance program that is offered to the dealer, which includes a monthly payment to assist him with depreciation and storage costs while he waits for replacement parts to arrive at his dealership to fix that car. Once the parts arrive, those monthly payments cease. Those monthly payments are the same for all similar models and do not vary based on whether the car was "owned" by the customer or leased.

In some situations the lessee comes out ahead and in other situations the "owner" comes out ahead. All of those various forms of assistance to the dealer are simply "offered" to him by BMW of North America. His participation, as usual, is optional. Aka "dealer participation may vary" -- the disclaimer you will find in the fine print of almost every offer from BMW, whether it's directly to the customer or indirectly by way of a benefit to the dealer to help him offer you a decent deal. Whether it seems like a decent deal to you or not is something else that "may vary."

Good luck!


----------



## JP 99300 (Sep 29, 2004)

Ninong said:


> Let's say a customer has a 2013 X5 that is on recall with a lease that expires in October. His last payment would be due in September. Let's say his lease payment is $650/month. He would have four payments remaining: June, July, August and September. Four x $650 = $2,600. If he owned that car -- even if it was currently financed -- his trade-in would be eligible for a $4,000 Trade Benefit. That's more than the $2,600 trade-in assistance the lessee's trade-in would receive.


On a pure $ amount of assistance basis, maybe. To clarify, I'm not sure these can really be compared on an apples-to-apples basis. The lessee's $2600 gets him out of his lease of a recalled BMW now and into a new (arguably safer) BMW sooner. The owner gets a $4,000 trade-in benefit; however, the $4,000 is added to the current depressed trade-in value of his recalled, currently unsaleable BMW. If that market value has plunged by more than $4,000 in the last few months (which I don't think is unrealistic in many cases), is the owner really getting more assistance than the lessee? In this example, the owner may still be taking a loss.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

JP 99300 said:


> On a pure $ amount of assistance basis, maybe. To clarify, I'm not sure these can really be compared on an apples-to-apples basis. The lessee's $2600 gets him out of his lease of a recalled BMW now and into a new (arguably safer) BMW sooner. The owner gets a $4,000 trade-in benefit; however, the $4,000 is added to the current depressed trade-in value of his recalled, currently unsaleable BMW. If that market value has plunged by more than $4,000 in the last few months (which I don't think is unrealistic in many cases), is the owner really getting more assistance than the lessee? In this example, the owner may still be taking a loss.


Your example is exactly apples-to-apples because in both cases the trade-in value of the Takata-affected car will be established by the dealership. In one case the dealer benefits from whatever payoff he is given by BMWFS on the trade-in and in the other the dealer benefits from the $4,000 Trade Benefit he receives from BMW.

The dealer keeps the trade-in in both cases. Once he takes it in, it's his, at least until after it is repaired. It just sits there on his lot gathering dust. BMWFS will not accept that Takata-airbag affected leased car. It belongs to the dealer once he pays it off. In fact, they will absolutely refuse to take it off his hands while it is awaiting parts to fix it. What if the dealer has no more room to store all of these Takata-affected trade-ins? That's his problem.

So in both of the situations you talked about, the dealer decides if he wants to "participate" by accepting the assistance "offered" by BMW. The customer is guaranteed nothing. It is entirely up to the dealer to establish a trade-in value on either car, knowing what assistance is being "offered" him by BMW so that he can make a reasonable offer to the customer.

Having said all that, you may have read posts by three or more Bimmerfesters who have already gone through this process and every one of them was very satisfied with the results in their case. A couple of others posted that their local dealer was not all that keen on offering them what they expected so they backed away from doing anything at this time.


----------



## 12 Handicap (Nov 1, 2015)

I have an appointment for Monday to see what kind of deal I will get from the dealer that sold me the X1. I will let you know how it goes. Not really expecting much.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Ninong said:


> That's interesting. Does "VIN specific" simply identify the model this replacement kit will fit or does it identify the specific car with that VIN that this kit is assigned to?


Airbag parts VIN-matched to a specific vehicle/VIN.



Ninong said:


> Is that just a fancy way of saying the customer must receive a recall notice first and then contact the dealer to arrange replacement?


Yes. They will receive a notice, and then be instructed that the dealer will contact them when the part has arrived.



Ninong said:


> That is unfortunate. It means BMW has given up hope of getting them from an alternate manufacturer in any reasonable amount of time that would also be acceptable to the NHTSA.


I don't know this as fact, more hearsay than anything, but I think they will continue to seek out an alternative. But they must have realized that 1) they couldn't meet the 5-month extension to bring out something new and/or 2) they realized with the "new" research that time is on their side if they do it this way.

Put the like for like in now, and build a better system for the long-term.

~M~


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

12 Handicap said:


> So once the "temp" bags are changed will they come off the do not sell list?


Yes. That's our understanding.

~M~


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

that's gonna speed up the recall drastically, and I hope "the sky is falling" thread will settle down it's cute how people think this is gonna affect the depreciation curve on these cars


----------



## 12 Handicap (Nov 1, 2015)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Yes. That's our understanding.
> 
> ~M~


Thank you Michael.


----------



## 12 Handicap (Nov 1, 2015)

mrblahh said:


> that's gonna speed up the recall drastically, and I hope "the sky is falling" thread will settle down it's cute how people think this is gonna affect the depreciation curve on these cars


Really, right now my CPO is $7,500 below what it was in October of last year when I bought it. Nothing cute about that.


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

12 Handicap said:


> Really, right now my CPO is $7,500 below what it was in October of last year when I bought it. Nothing cute about that.


first time owning a bmw? They do that you can graph the depreciation on cargurus just put in your model/miles/year

http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/instantMarketValue.action


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Success!
Just got a call from my dealer...looks like my airbag is in and i will be dropping off my 2013 x1 35i this afternoon. 

FWIW based on info here...i was not expecting this so quick but I believe my insistence to not drive and get a rental at over $2800 per month likely had some affect on prompt resolution...

According to service manager, this airbag is a permanent fix and not an interim fix.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

*New details on Replacement*

Please note that Post #72 has been updated to include new details.

Primarily that the interim fix is to replace the old gas generator (inflator) with a new gas generator in the current airbag module.

BMW has provided technicians with observable parameters which may necessitate a complete module replacement.

~M~


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

MRCW said:


> Success!
> Just got a call from my dealer...According to service manager, this airbag is a permanent fix and not an interim fix.


Would love to have you confirm that when the work is done. It's not what BMW is saying.

~M~


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

I will follow up but specifically asked...service manager indicated that some "on line forums" were mis-stating some facts... hopefully they are correct but nonetheless, my recall should be cleared...

SM did indicate that BMW may, in the future, 8 to 10 years, issue another recall on airbags...perhaps this is the issue...

Thanks to all on this board as I would not have known early on how to deal with this early on.


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

Last place I trust is a "bmw" dealer


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

MRCW said:


> I will follow up but specifically asked...service manager indicated that some "on line forums" were misstating some facts... hopefully they are correct but nonetheless, my recall should be cleared...
> 
> SM did indicate that BMW may, in the future, 8 to 10 years, issue another recall on airbags...perhaps this is the issue...
> 
> Thanks to all on this board as I would not have known early on how to deal with this early on.


It's cool ... I think the SM's statement supports what BMW NA has been saying. Your recall will be over. In time they might deem a "refresh" of the airbag/components or replacement with something better is needed.

Enjoy your now risk-free X1!

~M~


----------



## untdrums (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got off the phone with my SA. I have had a rental X3 for about 2.5 weeks. He said that they have a temporary fix to put us back in our X1. They are going to replace our current airbag unit with a new one that is exactly the same. He says that this will reduce the risk since it is brand new. I go to drop it off in Friday.


----------



## untdrums (Apr 22, 2013)

I forgot to mention that another letter will be sent once a permanent fix is available and then we'll bring our X1 back again to get that done.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

MRCW said:


> According to service manager, this airbag is a permanent fix and not an interim fix.





Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Please note that Post #72 has been updated to include new details.
> 
> Primarily that the interim fix is to replace the old gas generator (inflator) with a new gas generator in the current airbag module.
> 
> ...





Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Would love to have you confirm that when the work is done. It's not what BMW is saying.
> 
> ~M~


Is it possible that some of the replacements are considered permanent and others interim? I asked people at two different dealerships and they are both under the impression that these replacements are permanent. The two people I talked to said they were told that the replacements are permanent, not interim. Unless we're dealing with what is the definition of permanent?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

*Info From a 5/19 Service Bulletin Q & A*

This might help clarify things:

*"Newly Added Q&A:*

Q24. Are the replacement parts for the current repairs also Takata air bags and do they allow vehicles under this recall to be sold or bought?

Yes. These are Takata air bags as approved by NHTSA and as such, vehicles that have the replacement part can now be sold or bought off lease.​
Q25. What does "interim repair" mean and what makes these air bags safer than what is in my vehicle now?
An interim repair involves replacing the inflator with a newly manufactured version. NHTSA has concluded that the age of the inflator, temperature cycling and environmental moisture are the likely root cause of rupturing. Based on these factors, the timeframe during which propellant degradation may occur varies from 6-20 years. Therefore, replacing the older inflator with a newer one reduces the potential safety risk until a final remedy is available.​
Q26. Does this mean another repair will have to be performed on my vehicle?
Yes. All vehicles that receive an interim remedy will still be eligible for a free final remedy. The priority for these replacements will be determined by NHTSA.​
Q27. Will the interim part close the open recall and be offered at no cost?
Yes. All owners that choose to have the interim replacement will be offered a final replacement, at which time the open recall will be considered closed. The final replacement will also be offered at no cost to the customer.​
Q28. Do the newer Takata air bags contain ammonium nitrate?
Yes.​
Q29. What is desiccant? Do the newer Takata air bags use desiccant?
Put simply, desiccant is a substance with properties that enable it to soak up water vapor from the air surrounding it. At this time, the interim air bags do not use desiccant.​
Q30. Can I continue to drive my BMW loaner car or rental if I choose not to have the interim air bag replacement installed?
No. Because NHTSA has deemed the interim Takata replacement air bags safe for a minimum of six years, customers are requested to return loaner and/or rental cars once notified that your vehicle's interim part is available. Should they choose not to have the interim air bag installed and still want to drive a rental car, customers can certainly do so at their own expense.​
Q31. How will I be notified when the final replacement for my vehicle is ready?
Customers with affected vehicles will be notified via another letter when the final replacement air bag becomes available."​


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Seems that my repair ticket includes compete airbag replacement and not just the gas inflator, so I hope this is permanent


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

MRCW said:


> Seems that my repair ticket includes compete airbag replacement and not just the gas inflator, so I hope this is permanent


Unfortunately no. From the same bulletins:

*"In the following cases the inflator/gas generator replacement should not be done and instead the complete Air Bag assembly must be replaced*

Threaded bolts are damaged
Threaded bolts are bent or corroded
The generator cannot be removed from the air bag without excess force
If the target tightening torque of the nuts cannot be achieved
If there is a gap between the generator & air bag that is not closed up when tightening the nuts
If there is damage to the air bag cover that may impede deployment of the air bag"​
You had installed a fresh full Takata airbag system, per the bulletin. You are now in the 6-20 year window for a final replacement.

~M~


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> Unfortunately no. From the same bulletins:
> 
> *"In the following cases the inflator/gas generator replacement should not be done and instead the complete Air Bag assembly must be replaced*
> 
> ...


OK...I'm good for now...daughter happy more room in driveway...


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

*Recall Update: New additions*

BMW has added 92,806 vehicles to the existing list. They are:


E70 X5 SAV (incl. M), MY's 2007 - 2011 w/production Dates May 2006 - Mar 2011
E70 X5 SAV (diesel), MY's 2009 - 2011 w/production Dates Mar 2008 - Sep 2011
E71 X6 SAC (incl. M), MY's 2008 - 2011 w/production Dates Jul 2007 - Mar 2011
E72 X6 SAC (ActiveHybrid), MY's 2010 - 2011 w/production Dates Mar 2009 - Sep 2011

Same protocol applies. Owners with identified VINs will be sent a letter.

Michael


----------



## twssas (Nov 4, 2006)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> BMW has added 92,806 vehicles to the existing list. They are:
> 
> 
> E70 X5 SAV (incl. M), MY's 2007 - 2011 w/production Dates May 2006 - Mar 2011
> ...


I thought the E70 was already on the recall list. I have one (2011 35D), and received a letter from BMW with the recall...and we'll notify you later when we get the parts letter.....

Guess I'm missing something:dunno:


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

twssas said:


> I thought the E70 was already on the recall list. I have one (2011 35D), and received a letter from BMW with the recall...and we'll notify you later when we get the parts letter.....
> 
> Guess I'm missing something:dunno:


The recalls are all VIN specific. So these are new additions. The MY range and production periods are slightly different than the first release.

Michael


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Michael,

If I decide to store our 2012 X5 in the garage and take advantage of the the free loaner/rental car program, what will happen to the remainder of the factory warranty? Our 2012 has a few months/1,000 miles to go before it expires. Will BMW extend it? I think I know the answer, but thought it wouldn't hurt to ask...


----------



## lovemygsp (Aug 22, 2012)

It sounds like some people are now getting these replaced.
So question.... 
I originally bought my car and lived in a zone 1 state (SC). I'm now living in a zone 2 state(NC). 

Can I call my dealer and have them request the replacement ASAP and expect to receive it?


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

lovemygsp said:


> It sounds like some people are now getting these replaced.
> So question....
> I originally bought my car and lived in a zone 1 state (SC). I'm now living in a zone 2 state(NC).
> 
> Can I call my dealer and have them request the replacement ASAP and expect to receive it?


Just responding b/c I like your handle. We have our second GSP, a male, which we got after our 14 y.o. female died a year and a half ago. A bundle of energy. (Unless you mean Garden State Parkway!) Anyway, I did a pull-out five months early on my 2014 X1 Saturday due to the airbag recall, and got back into a bigger car. Good luck with your X1.


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

finnbmw said:


> Michael,
> 
> If I decide to store our 2012 X5 in the garage and take advantage of the the free loaner/rental car program, what will happen to the remainder of the factory warranty? Our 2012 has a few months/1,000 miles to go before it expires. Will BMW extend it? I think I know the answer, but thought it wouldn't hurt to ask...


Fwiw,
I am working thru this issue with BMWNA rather than dealer. Their initial response was that they would address this on an individual basis after car was repaired. My x1 35i was repaired after 7 weeks or so. Next week i plan to readdress this with BMWNA


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

MRCW said:


> Fwiw,
> I am working thru this issue with BMWNA rather than dealer. Their initial response was that they would address this on an individual basis after car was repaired. My x1 35i was repaired after 7 weeks or so. Next week i plan to readdress this with BMWNA


Thanks for the advice. Please let us know how your discussions go with BMWNA.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

lovemygsp said:


> It sounds like some people are now getting these replaced.
> So question....
> I originally bought my car and lived in a zone 1 state (SC). I'm now living in a zone 2 state(NC).
> 
> Can I call my dealer and have them request the replacement ASAP and expect to receive it?


BMWNA has tracked the location history for the recall cars. We in Seattle are Zone 4, but we've had a couple client replacements on cars with Zone 1 history.

So, BMWNA should be aware of that and ship the interim replacement parts accordingly. Remember too that they will be prioritizing older model years to newer.

You could always call BMWNA Customer Service and have them check.

Michael


----------



## HypnoticS (Sep 27, 2009)

Were there any extensions to the assistance program?


----------



## untdrums (Apr 22, 2013)

untdrums said:


> I forgot to mention that another letter will be sent once a permanent fix is available and then we'll bring our X1 back again to get that done.


So I called BMW financial to see what my options will be with our lease ending on Nov 13. We were hoping to buy out our car after a permanent fix has been in place and we were going to take advantage of the lease extension for 12 months and a reduced payment of $150/month. When I called today I was told that since a temporary fix (a new potentially defective) has been made, we are to proceed normally with our lease end options and the aforementioned offer is no longer available. Is this true or can anyone shed light on what my options are?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## untdrums (Apr 22, 2013)

Just read post #100. Sorry I'm an idiot.


----------



## tarx3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Any news on an updated program for loaner cars? I read that the current program
Ended Aug. 1, but I still have my loaner with no news from dealer. Not complaining loaner
is wonderful.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Another BMW is recalled for front air bags. In the latest round 65,000 E83 X3s owners will be getting recall notices. More info here -> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=924909


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

tarx3 said:


> Any news on an updated program for loaner cars? I read that the current program
> Ended Aug. 1, but I still have my loaner with no news from dealer. Not complaining loaner
> is wonderful.


It only ended for owners seeking 1st time loaners after June 30th. Owners who have been out on loaners previous to that date are under the original program and still have loaners until the interim repair components are available for your car.

Michael


----------



## tarx3 (Jan 16, 2007)

MJBrown62 said:


> It only ended for owners seeking 1st time loaners after June 30th. Owners who have been out on loaners previous to that date are under the original program and still have loaners until the interim repair components are available for your car.
> 
> Michael


Thanks. Michael! Very confusing


----------



## des16 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Loaner or rental*

How long have people been in rentals waiting for a fix? Are these limited duration, or just until the repair is made?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

des16 said:


> How long have people been in rentals waiting for a fix? Are these limited duration, or just until the repair is made?


A lot of history here ... to summarize in bullet points:


The loaner rental program started in full force in late March/April when BMW put our instructions to Dealers on the multiple-point actions.
If the owner or lessee chose not to drive their BMW and mot avail themselves of the opt out options, they would be issued loaners or rentals depending in the age of their vehicle.
This program ended June 30th, but if your in a loaner/rental, you stay in it.
BMW's goal was to have a new airbag system by the end of this month to start replacements. NHTSA gave them an extension to the deadline.
The planned replacement was not successful in tests, so BMW began doing what other manufacturers had been doing, replacing components or full systems with new that are the same design and will need to be replaced in the future.
The replacement schedule is based on the age of your vehicle and location in the U.S. (humidity, temperature and age being the key variables.
So while there is a interim replacement program in place, the actual replacement depends on the above variables above.
So across the country people are getting out of their loaners and having the interim repair. Some are still in their loaners/rentals
 If you are just learning of your recall, your local dealer will be the place to start. And then you can contact BMW NA if not satisfied.

And to keep the spirit of our good friend Ninong alive, you should assess the relative risk and decide which way you want to go. No BMW has been involved in an injury or death related due to a faulty airbag.


----------



## L-F-C (Jan 31, 2016)

Not directly related to us but an interesting piece of news nonetheless.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/exploding-truck-full-takata-airbag-153000955.html


----------



## socal59 (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow lady lives all those years, all or most without airbags, only to die of exploding airbags in her home.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

MRCW said:


> Fwiw,
> I am working thru this issue with BMWNA rather than dealer. Their initial response was that they would address this on an individual basis after car was repaired. My x1 35i was repaired after 7 weeks or so. Next week i plan to readdress this with BMWNA


Hi MRCW, what was the response from BMW NA? Did they agree to extend your warranty? Who should we contact at BMW? Thanks!


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Got a letter in the mail saying that permanent fix is available for my 03 525i that I used to own and sold few month back. Car was originally from Oregon and spent all her life there until I brought it to CA last year.

Good sign! 

Was in the dealer yesterday for windshield replacement and asked about that, SA told that they see those modules coming in bigger quantities but not for X5 yet.


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Got a letter in the mail saying that permanent fix is available for my 03 525i that I used to own and sold few month back. Car was originally from Oregon and spent all her life there until I brought it to CA last year.

Good sign! 

Was in the dealer yesterday for windshield replacement and asked about that, SA told that they see those modules coming in bigger quantities but not for X5 yet.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone with the lease extension got their airbag replaced?


----------



## mechwartz431 (Jul 16, 2016)

My lease runs out in five weeks. I am interested in purchasing the vehicle at the end of the lease. BMW financial is no longer offering lease extension. He told me I should be able to get an airbag, though my local dealer has not been able to find one yet. I've been waiting four weeks so far. I guess if it's not available by the time lease ends, I will appeal to BMW financial and see if they will offer some type of lease extension, and further reduce purchase buy out as I will not be allowed to purchase i at that time. As my dealer has a sale pending on this, perhaps they can pressure the parties to obtain the air bag.


----------



## des16 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rental replacement*

Has anyone been in a Enterprise rental for several months? is there a time limit, or just until the letter is received from BMW that the replacement airbag is available?


----------



## des16 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rental replacement*

Has anyone been in a Enterprise rental for several months? is there a time limit, or just until the letter is received from BMW that the replacement airbag is available?


----------



## 08MsportX3 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've had my enterprise rental since 5/6 and sa told me I keep it till our X3 is fixed. Enterprise is billing just over $2200 a month to BMW


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

08MsportX3 said:


> I've had my enterprise rental since 5/6 and sa told me I keep it till our X3 is fixed. Enterprise is billing just over $2200 a month to BMW


Should have hopped on the rental offer.


----------



## HappyX3 (Jun 15, 2016)

*2 Months for Airbag Replacement!*

Dropped off my 2007 X3 3.0si today and spoke to my SA who said they just got airbag replacements in for the 3 series, and it will be about 2 months until they get them in for my car. He said to just wait on a letter from BMW, and then I guess I will schedule an appointment. This is at BMW North Scottsdale.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Prost said:


> Anyone with the lease extension got their airbag replaced?


Anyone?


----------



## des16 (Jul 24, 2005)

*rental*

Anyone know if there is any time limit that BMW will keep people in a rental. It's been several months and I am concerned they will ask me to return my rental before they have a fix for my car. Also, it looks like the local dealer is being charged by Enterprise. Are they being reimbursed by BMWUSA? Anyone know the limit on the amounts.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone has the latest update? Anyone got rental or lease extension from BMW has their airbag replaced?


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

ard recently got his driver's side airbag replaced.

Seeing ard's post I emailed my SA and he said the following . . . 
"_unfortunately they have not released parts to CA yet. There was a time we could get interim air bags, but not any longer.

Warranty states "remedy available Spring 2017"

You will receive another letter from BMWNA once the parts are available. I'm sure it will be a phased mailing oldest vehicles first_."

The interim solution, as I understand it, is replacing the existing inflator with a similar one (i.e. still no desiccant inside the inflator) - benefit - you now have a new inflator.

I read in one of the reports (NHTSA I think) that said - studies have shown two things compromise these airbags - age (six years or more) and high humidity. Based on this, BMW is replacing airbags based on the age of the car (older ones first) and the region where it is driven (Florida gets them before say Nevada or Arizona).

My SA also mentioned the "final" repair will be done by Spring 2017 and that I will get another letter from BMW asking me to get this recall completed. This is for both driver and passenger side airbags.

My understanding, the final repair includes a redesigned inflator (includes desiccant?) and airbag for both driver and passenger side airbags.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

I called about a month ago regarding my M3 lease extension end in May and ask the lady rep what is the status of the airbag recall if we want to purchase it after the extension? The lady immediately said there will be something they can sure do and transfer me to BMWNA. The rep there after the transfer said he can send out the new airbag within 2 weeks to my dealer...long story short. I had the airbag replaced this past Monday so I can finally buy the car next month 

My 2002 E39 530i also got a letter for the airbag replacement 2 weeks ago and guess what, I am replacing that airbag coming Monday


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

Prost said:


> I called about a month ago regarding my M3 lease extension end in May and ask the lady rep what is the status of the airbag recall if we want to purchase it after the extension? The lady immediately said there will be something they can sure do and transfer me to BMWNA. The rep there after the transfer said he can send out the new airbag within 2 weeks to my dealer...long story short. I had the airbag replaced this past Monday so I can finally buy the car next month
> 
> My 2002 E39 530i also got a letter for the airbag replacement 2 weeks ago and guess what, I am replacing that airbag coming Monday


Nice strategy. Glad you can purchase your M3.


----------



## des16 (Jul 24, 2005)

*cc-id 97*

I finally got my airbag replaced. The day after I received the car bag the airbag fault warning light came on, and a fault cc-id 97. The dealer says it is unlikely that it means anything of importance and not to worry -- that the car is safe and the airbag will function and not explode. Any thoughts?


----------

